# Happy Mid-Autumn Festival



## Hooked (11/9/19)

@Heaven Gifts @3avape, @3FVape, @Augvape, @Ave40, 
To all our Chinese suppliers, I wish you a very happy Mid-Autumn Festival! 

Enjoy the moon cakes - I wish I were there to eat them with you !!


​

Reactions: Like 4


----------

